# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Links úteis (em inglés)

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Este site é um mundo, tem desde informações a fundo sobre todas as máquinas digitais recentes assim como fóruns de discussão específicos para cada marca e modelo: www.dpreview.com

Tem boas fotos mas não percam as dicas (lessons) sobre a utilização do Photoshop: www.ximina.com

Abraço

----------

